
how many of you can relate to this - and what are your biggest stress points? - juwo
http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/06/on-stress-of-being-entrepreneur.html
======
motoko
I relate, but I also don't appreciate this non-submission. There is no content
here!

~~~
juwo
Did you read the blog post at all?

I was listing the things that caused me the most stress as an entrepreneur.
Wondered if others would have different pain points and so, what they were.

~~~
maxklein
The thing that should be causing you the biggest stress is that you are stuck
on a bad idea. Move on.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I agree, I don't see what the point of juwo is in its current form.

There might be a good idea in there somewhere, but it doesn't make me want to
download it or try it.

Listen to Greg McAdoo's talk at Startup School --
<http://weblava.net/2007-03/startup-
school/Startup_School_2007-Greg_McAdoo.mp3> \-- particularly the part about
solving a problem for "people whose hair is on fire".

I.e., unless you're doing that, no one will care about your product.

